# YANKEE No. 230 Ratchet Tool Holder



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking for one ...... and/or Yankee No. 105 Tool Set.

James


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

James I think your going to have to help us out here a 230 or a 105 does not say any thing to me? sorry.
I`ve just had a look in the shop and a 2310 is the original hex bit holder for the Yankee`s.I have one but I need it.
.


----------



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

Billy De said:


> James I think your going to have to help us out here a 230 or a 105 does not say any thing to me? sorry.
> I`ve just had a look in the shop and a 2310 is the original hex bit holder for the Yankee`s.I have one but I need it.


Sorry Billy - I thank you for your reply.

Following is more detailed information:

I own a Yankee N0. 106 tool set that is complete except for the No. 230 tool holder. I have searched high and low but so far have not been able to find one - I may never find one. The No. 105 tool set is the same as the No. 106 except it is not boxed and does not contain the No. 1431 hand drill. I do not know how many of both of these sets were produced and sold but they were offered by North Bros. in every catalog from the late 1920s until WWII. They were dropped by Stanley when they bought out North Bros.in 1946.

No. 105 tool sets surface occasionally on e-bay or in Auction House offerings (sometimes incomplete) but not very often. No. 106 tool sets (especially complete ones) are as "rare as hens teeth" so my search for a No. 230 tool holder is a frustrating one. My hope is that someone may have one in an "odds and ends" box - they are clearly identified on the tool body. 

The diminutive No. 1431 hand drill was listed for sale separately from the No. 106 tool set in the catalogs of the day as were replacements for lost and damaged accessory tools for the 105/106 tool sets. I keep hoping that some fellow vintage tool collector or user will find a N0. 230 tool holder that I can purchase.


















​
James


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry James I was way out with the number for the tool set.Best of luck with your search.Just looking at the catalog you put up, my smallest egg beater is 12 1/2" long, still very interesting.


----------



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

Here are pictures of my YANKEE No. 106 Radio Tool set. It has seen much use - wear and tear in its lifetime - the dings, scuffs and stains attest to that. As with all my vintage tools it is as found - I prefer my tools that way - I just wipe off the surface grime using a soft rag. I think it is in pretty good condition considering it's age.

The No. 106 was a utilitarian tool set - nothing fancy about the way it was boxed as is reflected by the construction and finish - certainly not a cabinet or fine furniture maker's product.









*Box is made from straight grain soft wood - the exterior is stained mahogany per the catalog description - the interior is bare wood without any fabric covering - the "YANKEE" label on the box lid is much worn and faded*








*
The box is assembled using somewhat coarsely executed finger joints - attesting to the utilitarian purpose of this tool set*










*The "YANKEE" Radio Tool Set No. 106 label inside the box lid is intact and in reasonably good condition*










*The individual tool inserts - configured for use in a standard Yankee 7mm ratchet screwdriver chuck (No. 30) - are secured in a spring activated drilled out block in the lid and are extracted by elevating the securing block. The No. 1431 hand drill and (missing) No. 230 tool holder are snugly secured by the wooden blocks in the box floor. All securing blocks are glued in place.* ​

James


----------

